# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  New UNiMiG Welder

## METRIX

Any thoughts on these two welders, I am after a portable MiG / MMA, spotted these UNiMiG which also have a TIG facility, I want it for MIG, but TIG option would be nice., 
Although the TIG side of the 205-MTS is not as advanced adjustment wise as the TIG-MMA-200, as this is predominately a TIG welder.  Uni-Mig - Suppliers of UNIMIG / Razorweld & Razorcut Mig Welders, Tig Welder, Plasma Cutters, Gas Cutting Equipment, supplies and parts for your welding machines   Uni-Mig - Suppliers of UNIMIG / Razorweld & Razorcut Mig Welders, Tig Welder, Plasma Cutters, Gas Cutting Equipment, supplies and parts for your welding machines

----------


## Marc

Depends what you want to weld. If you want a MIG go for the 205, if you want a TIG, the 200. 
The 205 can do both. If the choice is between this two machine only, I would go for the 205 for flexibility. 
Unimig is a good brand.

----------


## METRIX

Yeah, the old UNiMiG's were good, not sure if they still are, but these two are fairly advanced units, backed by 3 year warranty. 
Reviews are good for both units.

----------


## ringtail

Looks decent Metrix. Good enough duty cycle with mig. Run .8 in it and happy days or .8 fluxcore for site or stick

----------


## METRIX

> Looks decent Metrix. Good enough duty cycle with mig. Run .8 in it and happy days or .8 fluxcore for site or stick

  Duty Cycle is only 20% at 200, do you think that's good enough, 20% is classified as light industrial use.

----------


## Marc

You have to spend big bickies for an inverter with higher duty cycle. I prefer transmig (CIG) since we don't have Miller here, and I lost confidence in Lincoln after a saga with one of their brand new Plasma cutters that failed over and over.  http://www.cigweld.com.au/doclib/cat...Flyer%20V1.pdf but that also has only 20% duty cycle at full blast.  http://weldingstore.tokentools.com.a...IQ8aApVX8P8HAQ
this is 35%  http://www.magnumwelders.com.au/Mig-Welders.html
60%  
Considering the inherent weakness of Integrated circuits for welding, I would avoid welding full blast with one of these. If you need 210A continuous, buy a bigger unit and keep the safety margin larger. A 250A unimig, transmig or rossi, are all 35 % duty cycle at 230 amps but retail around $1400. 
I don't own an inverter and only weld with transformers or a vintage rotary 3 phase bullet DC welder.

----------


## ringtail

> Duty Cycle is only 20% at 200, do you think that's good enough, 20% is classified as light industrial use.

  Well, look at it this way. On most jobs you will not get near 200 amps let alone weld for 2 minutes SOLID without a break at 200 amps. 60% @160 amps is more than enough for most hobby welders and most people cant weld for crap anyway. 200 amps is 10 mm plate single pass territory and unless one is a qualified welder no way will you pull it off. Nothing wrong with 3 passing 12 mm plate at 160 amps, in fact, it's stronger.

----------


## METRIX

> Well, look at it this way. On most jobs you will not get near 200 amps let alone weld for 2 minutes SOLID without a break at 200 amps. 60% @160 amps is more than enough for most hobby welders and most people cant weld for crap anyway. 200 amps is 10 mm plate single pass territory and unless one is a qualified welder no way will you pull it off. Nothing wrong with 3 passing 12 mm plate at 160 amps, in fact, it's stronger.

  Yeah, that's what I was thinking, I found these ones below, 35% at full power, 5 year warranty, prices are on par with the others, been available in the US for years.   
This one looks interesting, MiG, TiG, MMA,   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB-568yR-SQ 
Here's a good video for comparison
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyWkNAa507w

----------


## ringtail

Wow, need a teenager to set that thing up. So many gizmos  :Biggrin:  . The one thing I hate about the multi process machines ( as a one and only machine in the workshop) is when it fails ( and it will) you have nothing. I would still buy a separate traditional mig and have a stick/tig inverter.  The inverter stuff is heaps better now than when first introduced but I would still befriend an electronics guy for the inevitable circuit board repairs.  :Tongue:

----------

